# Did you know??



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

MTD is a privately owned company with deep pockets. As news of today, MTD and Lesco had formed a company together named Commercial Turf Products in which MTD is planning on purchasing 100% of. Lesco has had hard times with their retail locations even though they continue to open new ones in different markets, If this deal goes though and MTD becomes the sole owner it will give Lesco some revenue to continue on. The company CTP (Commercial Turf Products ) now builds all Cub Tank's and the Z-Forces as well as all Lesco mowers and spreaders etc.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

amicks,

According to Lesco's web site CTP was formed with MTD in October '96 with production of products in '98. Will MTD now be the sole manufacturer for Tesco, through CTP? Good thing in the future? Will Tesco start marketing any other MTD products at their stores?

Greg

Sorry, but what's a "Cub Tank"?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, MTD and Lesco started the joint venture but now MTD is buying Lesco's part of CTP. This means CTP will be owned solely by MTD. Lesco has been selling some products at their stores built by MTD but it's all private labeled for them. Cub Tank's are what they call their Commerical Zero Turn Mowers. Sorry I wasn't too clear in my report but this is what I meant. As for the plus side maybe we will have a better inventory and availability of Cub products.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Tony, What is your opinion on the tank vs the Cub residential Zturn?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Question 2:
How does it compare to the Exmark line??:nerd: 
Just fishing for opinions..
:halo:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

leolav, The Tank uses Hydraulic wheel motors and hydraulic pumps that move the machine which is way heavier duty than hydrostatic transmissions on Cub's Z-Force. The trans on the Z-Force is made by Hydro-Gear, the same ones on Toro Timecutter, Husqvarna's Consumer Z and Hustler's. It is a good and proven unit for mowing up to aprox 2 hours per mowing (weekly, as most homeowners). The Hydraulic style unit are designed for 8 hours per day or more if you really like to mow. They are very different however, the Z-Force has been great and is built better than some of the others in my opinion. Another one to look at is the new Snapper Z that has the Hydraulic drive at at price that's $1700.00 less than anything I've seen, at only $3899.00. I'll be glad to answer any questions you have. 

Stewart, I am a Exmark dealer (however non stocking) and they build some of the best commercial Z's on the market. With that said Toro owns them and sells their Z's at a better price. Both the Toro and Exmark are built in the same factory and they use the same paint. The major differences are the decks ( Exmark uses theirs and Toro uses their design) in which Exmark had a 10 gauge deck that was heavier than the Toro until 2004 Toro models rolled out with a 7 Gauge deck that reinforced to the hilt. I think it's the toughest deck I've ever seen on a Commercial mower. Toro with their company Exmark own 42 % of the commercial market. The next player is less than half that. As relating to the Tank, the tank uses the same drive components as the Toro etc. , however if it was a commercial application, I'd recommend the Toro, If a homeowner I will let the customer drive both and make his decision based on his comfort level. I think for residental use any good commercial mower will hold up. Back to the Exmark, they come through a distributor ( who has to make money) while the Toro comes to a bonded warehouse in NC holding prices down. Toro parts and Exmark parts use the same part numbers but Toro parts cost me less which in turn costs the consumer less.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Tony, Will be in touch to talk some more.

Leo


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks as well for the information. It is good to get an unbiased opinion. It will be a while before I am ready to upgrade mowers but I like to keep up on what is a good deal and is not. edro: 

:xmas: 

We are going on vacation starting tommorow, see ya when we get back!!
:merry:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Have fun*

Ya ll have fun Stewart see you when you get back.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> *leolav, The Tank uses Hydraulic wheel motors and hydraulic pumps that move the machine which is way heavier duty than hydrostatic transmissions on Cub's Z-Force. *



Sounds like the system Case, and Ingersoll use on there tractors. REAL strong. Only problem with them is it's not a varrable as a true hydro. Does the Tank have this problem also?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll444, The hydraulic pumps are variable and they work great. It's not like the ones on your Ingersoll tractors that robs power and are hard to control. These pumps have been out for over ten years (that I know of) and have a great reputation. If you want to prove it to yourself you should go to a local dealer and drive one. The only problems with hydro's or hydraulic systems is the fact they need to warm up before use during cold weather if they are left outdoors in order to function properly. What I mean is crank up up and let it run, no you don't have to bring it in next to the fire. arty:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya I know what you mean about the cold. Good thing about the Case/Ingersoll's is that the trans is realt a gear trans, driven by the motor. All I do in the cold is put her in nutrul, and then open up the travel lever. Gets the fluid running, and warms her up quick. I amange the other system has some type of nutrul also.


BTW with over 3 acres of grass to mow, I would LOVE to get a ZTR. Maybe one of these years.


----------

